# My soon-to-be midarm set-up



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I can't believe I've done this. But I just paid for a used Singer 1191D industrial machine set up on a carriage and a used Hinterberg frame. I'm getting both from Nolting and they will check everything over before shipping to make sure it all works. 

The machine is the same model that Ruby has and she has been kind enough to answer a dozen questions. With more to come!  The machine has an 11" harp, which is not huge but I figure it will give me a good feel for whether I want a "longarm" or not. 

The beauty of the frame is it can be easily disassembled between uses. I plan on moving to smaller quarters within the next year or so and wanted a frame that didn't have to be set up all the time. I should have both babies in about three weeks when Nolting is making a road trip to Temple and I can drive over to pick it up. 

The machine is the actual one I'm getting. The pic of the frame is a stock pic.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

You have fun! We expect to see lots of quilting pictures. :rock:


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

FUN!!!!

I sort of did the same thing, bought a smaller, more affordable setup to start just to see if I liked it.

Turns out I love long arm quilting, so two years later upgraded to the 24" Fusion. Just bought the pro-stitcher and after visiting MSQC and seeing their Long Arm room, my DH wants to learn to use the pro-stitcher. He's got no interest in free motion quilting though, and that is the part I love.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Just be forewarned that machine is VERY heavy and it sits in an oil pan. I can't lift mine myself hubby has to lift it for me.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Ruby said:


> Just be forewarned that machine is VERY heavy and it sits in an oil pan. I can't lift mine myself hubby has to lift it for me.


Oops! That might not work out as I live alone and have to be able to lift the machine myself. I wonder how the weight compares to a different brand of midarm?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Well, it's back to the drawing board for me. After finding out how heavy the Singer is, I cancelled the order. I can't have a machine that I can't pick up to put on the frame. So I'll probably put the Brother on the frame for now and see what else presents itself later. I've been drooling over the Bailey 15 Pro. Its a very good price for a mid-arm machine and comes with a stitch regulator. But it's still $2,100.00. A bit above my means right now. http://baileyssewingcenter.com/bahoqupro15.html


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Bailey is what I started with, and got the classroom model with the stitch regulator. You may want to join the Bailey Yahoo group as people list their machines for sale there. There is also a FB page too.

I loved my Bailey - and loved quilting so much that I moved up to a larger machine. this happens quite a bit. and the Company owner (Chuck Bailey) is very good at helping people who get used machines too - they want ALL owners to be happy, not just the original purchaser.


----------



## Pepsiboy (Dec 2, 2014)

Belfrybat said:


> I can't believe I've done this. But I just paid for a used Singer 1191D industrial machine set up on a carriage and a used Hinterberg frame. I'm getting both from Nolting and they will check everything over before shipping to make sure it all works.
> 
> The machine is the same model that Ruby has and she has been kind enough to answer a dozen questions. With more to come!  The machine has an 11" harp, which is not huge but I figure it will give me a good feel for whether I want a "longarm" or not.
> 
> ...


 Belfrybat,

I'm very sorry that I haven't gotten back to you sooner. (Wife's health problems) I should have told you about the Very heavy weight of our old machine. The way your picture looks, the one you were going to get is the same size as ours, just a bunch newer. Very tough machine. As for the weight, I would say that the machine and undercarriage will weigh about 30 pounds, including the oil in the pan. 

I hope you have gotten a machine that you can handle to take down when not in use. Send picture of your setup, please. If you have ANY questions, Please don't hesitate to ask me here.

Happy quilting.
Dave :clap:


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I read on another board that Belfrybat went with a different setup - I'm looking forward to hearing all about it!

though I'm pretty sure it's not arrive yet . . .


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm getting the Bailey 15". Have it ordered and it should be in either today or Monday. Of course, the frame is still in pieces in the middle of the living room. Hopefully I can get it put together over the weekend. and get the machine set up early next week.
The Singer apparently weighs 40+ pounds, which is just beyond my ability to lift. The Bailey is 27 lbs. 
I'll keep you all updated.


----------

